# Masters Of The Chapter, Any Use?



## Eviltim (Sep 25, 2008)

I've just been given some Masters of the Chapter, and was looking at putting them into a Marine force, and as I read I wondered...

Are the 4 Masters of the Chapter figures any use in a standard 40k Game? (i.e. not apoc, spearhead, etc).

I was thinking they could work as Chapter Master & Honor Guard, but apparently the wargear's all wrong for them, Workshop suggest use them as *A* Chapter Master or *A* Captain, But is using all 4 of them together redundant?

The best I've come up with is, 

Master Of The Fleet = Company Captain Herald (5th Captian of IF as far as I can find out)
Master Of The Arsenal = Company Standard Bearer (Sword Replace with Flag)
Master Of The Watch = Company Champion
Master Of The Recruits = Command Squad Vet.

This still leaves me needing one more Vet and an Apoth,

Lying around I have a "Space Marine Veteran with Power Axe and Bolt Pistol" and A Space Marine Veteran in MK6 Armour. Perhaps one could be the other Vet and the other an Apoth?

Whats your thoughts Heretics?


----------



## genesis108 (Jul 29, 2009)

I've seen a guy use the Chapter Masters and converted them into an Honour Guard unit. It looked great.

I'll try and dig up the link for it.

Edit: I can't find it, but I remember seeing the Thunderhammer Master as the Apothecary. The box set is very good for using as an Honour Guard with a little conversion work.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

ill never use them honestly but i love the models (except i used helmeted head instead) and they have been very fun to paint


----------

